# General > Member's Lounge > Photography >  My crayfish pics

## Kel118

Just want to share 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## sheng

What crayfishes are these? You kept them in these containers?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Kel118

> What crayfishes are these? You kept them in these containers?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Procamburus clarkii .. haha no I just bought them . So they are in their transport boxes temporarily . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## tetrakid

Excellent!
Much better than those tiny shrimps which are so much the rave these days.

----------


## Kel118

> Excellent!
> Much better than those tiny shrimps which are so much the rave these days.



These crayfishes are also very hot now in thailand ! Crazy prices ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Ninastar1

Is it easy to keep a crayfish?

----------


## Kel118

> Is it easy to keep a crayfish?


Yes , just don't over feed , keep them indoors and keep the water clean . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## JonJon

Just wondering if you keep any dwarf ones  :Smile:  would you mind sharing some pics of them here if you do?

----------


## Kel118

> Just wondering if you keep any dwarf ones  would you mind sharing some pics of them here if you do?






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

